# Help identify the Artist & Lady in the painting please.



## Kb87 (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi all, I'm trying to help my mother identify both the artist & Lady in the painting, any info would be greatly appreciated, It's a beautiful piece With a a story that needs unlocking. Thanks in advance 😃


----------



## Greyshoe (11 mo ago)

Kb87 said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to help my mother identify both the artist & Lady in the painting, any info would be greatly appreciated, It's a beautiful piece With a a story that needs unlocking. Thanks in advance 😃


Name of the artist is Gaetano Vitale. You can find similar work of his also under the name S. Hilgle (this is just a misreading of his sig)
"Gaetano Vitale was born in Cava dei Tirreni in 1923, and attended the Art College.
He was a member of the Guglielmo Marconi Academy as well as of the Tiberina Academy.
An innate painter, heir of realist figurative painting along with Tafuri, his companion in art, both repository of that 19th-century art to which Southern artists are linked for their inborn inclination."


----------

